# Robert Morse hand carved carousel horse



## Tiffianie (Jan 11, 2017)

I have had since about 1996 a hand carved carousel horse that is beautiful and on the bell there is a brass plaque that state hand carved by Robert Morse 1991 horse names Charger. I have the pole stand and everything. I have no use for this and wanted to know if anyone knows anything about his work since he passed away.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Do you have pictures of this?


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Contact him. I'm, willing to bet it's the same guy. Here's a link to his blog. Robert Morse


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Hmm, now I'm not so sure. Found an obit for a Robert Morse that was also a woodworker. Passed at the age of 89 in 2010. Might be difficult to reach him.


----------



## Tiffianie (Jan 11, 2017)

Would anyone know of anyone that would be interested in this carousel horse. It's in great condition and his name is Charger


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

If he has died, you might try a seance to reach him. Beautiful horse, by the way. What will you ask for it?


----------



## Tiffianie (Jan 11, 2017)

I know that he has passed away. I don't where to even start on the price that is why I was advised to use this website to find more info on it.


----------

